# Seizures in 9/10 year old shepherds



## J&j (Feb 10, 2013)

Our GS (male turning 10 in a month) has developed seizures and the meds (zonismide and keppra) make him a zombie with no appetite. This is also coupled with hind-legs out of sync. He is still having breakthrough seizures and I am so concerned and feeling helpless. 
Anyone have solid advice or miracle cures? Best friends forever if any light can be shed on this. Thanks to all.


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

I'm so sorry you're going through this, hopefully someone will be able to help you soon.


----------



## Lexie’s mom (Oct 27, 2019)

Sorry that you have to go through it!
My friend used to have a bullmastiff. She was about 8y.o when she started having seizures, it was pretty bad. She was put on all kind of meds and they made her really lethargic. She found a holistic vet and started bringing Lucy weekly for acupuncture and giving her some natural supplements+Chinese herbs. She was basically seizures free for about 7-8 months, she was PTS for unrelated health issues. I don’t know where you are located but you can probably find a holistic vet in your area and give it a shot. I have a great one that help tremendously when my 12+y.o shar pei was fighting with a skin lymphoma and the traditional vets gave up on her.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Have they found a cause for the seizures? Have you checked for cancer?


----------



## Orphan Heidi (Sep 21, 2018)

To rule out toxins, if this were my dog, I would remove all heartworm and flea/tick medications. Also I'd check the ingredients of whatever food he's on.
There's so many poisons used in so many products today, you have to be so careful. So sorry for you and your dog.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Yeah, I'm with @Jax08 on this worry -- when anti-seizure meds can't control seizures in an old dog (as evidenced by the breakthrough seizures), the concern that creeps higher on the list for me is a brain tumor. Some brain tumors are hard to detect without a $1500 MRI, so it's not always an easy diagnosis.

I think I'd start with a board-certified vet neurologist. Let the specialist work up the case, and see what he or she advises for next steps. You might have to drive a bit if you're not in a big city, but most state vet schools have them practicing in the teaching hospital -- your vet should be able to refer you to one, or you can self-refer using this directory: Veterinary Specialist Directory - Find Veterinary Specialist - VetSpecialists.com

At this point, I think you would be best served by specialty neurological care beyond what most general practitioners can offer.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Magwart said:


> Yeah, I'm with @Jax08 on this worry -- when anti-seizure meds can't control seizures in an old dog (as evidenced by the breakthrough seizures), the concern that creeps higher on the list for me is a brain tumor. Some brain tumors are hard to detect without a $1500 MRI, so it's not always an easy diagnosis.
> 
> I think I'd start with a board-certified vet neurologist. Let the specialist work up the case, and see what he or she advises for next steps. You might have to drive a bit if you're not in a big city, but most state vet schools have them practicing in the teaching hospital -- your vet should be able to refer you to one, or you can self-refer using this directory: Veterinary Specialist Directory - Find Veterinary Specialist - VetSpecialists.com
> 
> At this point, I think you would be best served by specialty neurological care beyond what most general practitioners can offer.


Unfortunately, that is our experience with one of our Boxers. It's the most common reason in senior dogs.


----------

